# Froogle images



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Why are so many of my froogle images not showing up?
It says "image not available."
I put 90 x 90 pixel images on my web server.
I think I have a good, reliable web server, which should give no problems to Froogle.
I have no problem accessing the image from my web server by typing the URL.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

When froogle scanned the web for your image, your hosting wa down, or you gave google the wrong image url.


----------



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

Can't say for sure, but we use Cube Cart for our website and it actually does all the froogle formatting for us. All the images seem to come up just fine. Also, our thumbnail images on the website measure 120px by 120px. I assume either froogle or cube cart fixes the image size before listing the items.

So far it hasn't proven itself too valuable, but you really can't complain about the cost of froogle. FREE! hahahah...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## BodhiGear (Aug 12, 2005)

Bougie said:


> Why are so many of my froogle images not showing up?
> It says "image not available."
> I put 90 x 90 pixel images on my web server.
> I think I have a good, reliable web server, which should give no problems to Froogle.
> I have no problem accessing the image from my web server by typing the URL.


Try this:

Go to Froogle and find the page where your images are not showing up. Right-click on the "image not available" icon and select Properties. You will see the URL that Froogle is using in the middle of the new window. My guess (not ever having used Froogle) is that the address after http://froogle.google.com/froogle_image?q= is invalid -- either mistyped, a dead page, server was down, etc.

Do you see that after the "/froogle_image?q=" is a link to your site? Check THAT link.


----------



## pawmedia (Jun 17, 2005)

froogle does not immediately index your images. wait a few hours before pulling your hair out.


----------



## MarkSD (Aug 13, 2005)

I've noticed that off and on with my images. But, if you click on where the image is supposed to be it will go to where your image is. Some days they are all there and some days a few don't show.

Mark is SD


----------

